# Classic Kit Leaking 3 different nibs/feeds/sections



## hewunch (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, so as the title suggests, I have gotten a pen back now for the second time and it has had 3 different nibs, feeds and sections. The ink seems to be collecting on the grip just below where the nib meets the grip. The pen has been stored on its side. Any ideas would be most appreciated.


----------

